# Anyone getting one of the Coronavirus tests?



## grahamg (Apr 29, 2020)

I was just wondering whether anyone might have considered being tested for this dreadful Coronavirus, due to it being important in their work or other reasons?

I'm not likely to myself, as I'm sure there are a great many needing to be tested before anyone thinks I should take up the health services scarce resources.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

No. I see no reason to. The only place I go are for long walks where I rarely see a soul. Going out rarely but have masks and gloves for that.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

Someone else asked this, too.  I'd get one if I could, but the state's online assessment said I'm not eligible.

Edited to add:  people can be carriers even if they don't have symptoms.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I was just wondering whether anyone might have considered being tested


I have no reason to at this time..If I get any symptoms, then I would..


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 29, 2020)

Would only get test if I had symptoms.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2020)

Here, at least, you can't just get one on demand.  You have to have a referral from a doc saying you need one.  There aren't enough tests for everybody to get one.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

No test for me.  Just as with the flu shot, someone else can have mine.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 29, 2020)

Hub, as a fire commissioner, got the antibody test...it also showed if he ever had the virus - both tests were "no" - I could have had one, but didn't feel it was necessary as we do everything together normally. Might add that the paperwork stated it had a 13% false negative rate...lol.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Hub, as a fire commissioner, got the antibody test...it also showed if he ever had the virus - both tests were "no" - I could have had one, but didn't feel it was necessary as we do everything together normally. Might add that the paperwork stated it had a 13% false negative rate...lol.


If they're admitting to a 13% false rate, you can bet it's much higher.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> If they're admitting to a 13% false rate, you can bet it's much higher.


Well, yeah, could be...13% -that's whats on the paperwork I looked at.  I've heard 15% is the norm.  That's why when the politicians say they  tested negative and so forth, is it really negative?  Especially for the antibody test, which is really needed now for vaccine prep. This test was the finger prick 15 minute one so maybe there are variations of negative and positive overs or unders.  It is what it is, now anyway.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Well, yeah, could be...13% -that's whats on the paperwork I looked at.  I've heard 15% is the norm.  That's why when the politicians say they  tested negative and so forth, is it really negative?  Especially for the antibody test, which is really needed now for vaccine prep. This test was the finger prick 15 minute one so maybe there are variations of negative and positive overs or unders.  It is what it is, now anyway.


There is a process that is well known in the medical industry called "Data Torturing."  It is used with drug studies, vaccine studies and any medical test.
During testing, positive results are recorded & when people start to get sick or die, the study is halted & only the positive results are published in medical journals that doctors see.  By the time thousands of patients have taken the drug or vaccine, the pharmaceutical company has recovered their huge investment in the study and made a healthy profit.  For patients who were hurt or died from the drug, it's cost-effective to just pay out.  It's also a gold mine for attorneys - that's why there are so many ads: "If you took this drug & were hurt by it......"  Many people don't realize that medicine is a _business_; not much to do with patient care.

Suggested Reading:
"Overdo$ed America" - John Abramson, MD
"Worried Sick" - Norton Hadler, MD
"Selling Sickness - How the world's biggest pharmaceutical companies are turning us all into patients"  Ray Moynihan & Alan Cassels - Pharmaceutical Policy Researchers.

The gloom & doom doctors who keep predicting more & more deaths from Coronavirus are doing it right now.  Fear sells - for most people & when Corona vaccines & drugs come out, the profits will be huge.  Plus, we'll hear:  "If you don't get the Corona vaccine, we'll have to shut down the whole country again."  Many won't question it - just as many are not questioning the B.S. mortality rate.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> There is a process that is well known in the medical industry called "Data Torturing."  It is used with drug studies, vaccine studies and any medical test.
> During testing, positive results are recorded & when people start to get sick or die, the study is halted & only the positive results are published in medical journals that doctors see.  By the time thousands of patients have taken the drug or vaccine, the pharmaceutical company has recovered their huge investment in the study and made a healthy profit.  For patients who were hurt or died from the drug, it's cost-effective to just pay out.  It's also a gold mine for attorneys - that's why there are so many ads: "If you took this drug & were hurt by it......"  Many people don't realize that medicine is a _business_; not much to do with patient care.
> 
> Suggested Reading:
> ...



I have some sympathy for your arguments, and the use or over use of Ritalin to try to control the behaviour of ADHD kids is an example springing to mind.

I'm not quite so cynical about the difficulties faced by medical professions prescribing the drug to aid stressed out parents or step parents to children damaged psychologically by whatever cause, (ditto pharmaceutical companies producing it, though I admit I used to work for one so may be biased in their favour?).


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I have some sympathy for your arguments, and the use or over use of Ritalin to try to control the behaviour of ADHD kids is an example springing to mind.
> 
> I'm not quite so cynical about the difficulties faced by medical professions prescribing the drug to aid stressed out parents or step parents to children damaged psychologically by whatever cause, (ditto pharmaceutical companies producing it, though I admit I used to work for one so may be biased in their favour?).


Yeah...."Is your child bored in school?"  Ritalin
"Is your child easily distracted?  Ritalin
"Does your child have trouble focusing in school?  Ritalin
"Is your child shy?"  Paxil
"Is your child depressed?"  Prozac - & a whole bunch of others


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> There is a process that is well known in the medical industry called "Data Torturing."  It is used with drug studies, vaccine studies and any medical test.
> During testing, positive results are recorded & when people start to get sick or die, the study is halted & only the positive results are published in medical journals that doctors see.  By the time thousands of patients have taken the drug or vaccine, the pharmaceutical company has recovered their huge investment in the study and made a healthy profit.  For patients who were hurt or died from the drug, it's cost-effective to just pay out.  It's also a gold mine for attorneys - that's why there are so many ads: "If you took this drug & were hurt by it......"  Many people don't realize that medicine is a _business_; not much to do with patient care.
> 
> Suggested Reading:
> ...



I have "Selling Sickness," and I think everybody should read it.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yeah...."Is your child bored in school?"  Ritalin
> "Is your child easily distracted?  Ritalin
> "Does your child have trouble focusing in school?  Ritalin
> "Is your child shy?"  Paxil
> "Is your child depressed?"  Prozac - & a whole bunch of others



"Anatomy of an Epidemic"-  Robert Whitaker.  
It should be a crime what those drug-pushers are doing-  especially to children.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

No, I haven't been tested.  I did have some body aches and sneezing about a month ago but nothing that bothered me so much to even call my doctor.  If I had trouble breathing and other symptoms for a few days or so I think I would call my doctor and possibly get tested. 

I am feeling fine now...just a little allergies now.


----------



## old medic (Apr 30, 2020)

Majorly exposed at work....minor symptoms that may have been covid, tested  and came back negative....
Plan to get the antibody test at some point....


----------



## Liberty (Apr 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> Majorly exposed at work....minor symptoms that may have been covid, tested  and came back negative....
> Plan to get the antibody test at some point....


I'd wait to be sure they have a better false negative or positive antibody test...may be a while...lol


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Even if the tests were available on demand, what would be the purpose?  They don't even know yet whether having recovered from the disease provides immunity. It will probably be years before anyone  knows that.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2020)

Liberty said:


> I'd wait to be sure they have a better false negative or positive antibody test...may be a while...lol


Exactly my position, @Liberty.  What's the point of getting a test with so many inaccuracies that the results are meaningless?


----------



## Liberty (Apr 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Even if the tests were available on demand, what would be the purpose?  They don't even know yet whether having recovered from the disease provides immunity. It will probably be years before anyone  knows that.


Think the purpose is to determine how many people have actually had the virus - for herd immunity purposes.  They are doing random testing all around some areas.


----------

